# Tell us why YOU drive with Uber



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Okay. So this crap has been added to my home screen as of today:










I now have so much palaver on my home screen, that I feel that it has turned into a moving display board.

I don't do surveys, but, I thought in this instance, there may be some out there who would really like to provide some input here.

I think the Übes have really got the ball rolling with statements like "driving with Über to support a big financial goal? E.g. for a mortgage, wedding .....snort.....snort....

Anyhow, I am wondering what might be the *very best* 'big financial goal' the Übes are helping *you *with?
Is it, the last red light camera fine that you incurred?
A speeding fine?
New tyres, all around perhaps?
Maybe, it is the cost of your divorce because you are no longer spending any time with the family.
Perhaps it is the cost of your anti depressants medication?

Anyway give it some thought, and the best judged answer will go in the draw for a very, very special introductory offer of a free Über ride with the driver partner who has the best smooth brakes / smooth accelerations report for February.

Go your hardest!


----------



## chuckllehead (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

chuckllehead said:


>


Taken from an actual Uber ad!


----------



## bazz61 (Feb 8, 2017)

we are a 2 car family..the wife drives drops the kids off then does a few runs a day ....we got a new Lexus hybrid & it is 100% on the books which means we can claim all the GST back plus computer & phone connection etc plus use it for the odd short private run ...really the ATO are on the loosing side as the small amount of GST collected will take years to make up for the GST refund on the car alone ...its surprising more families hav''nt clicked onto this as its a great way to get 2nd car expenses tax deductible & with depreciation etc the UBER car will always run at a loss so no tax payed ...


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

bazz61 said:


> we are a 2 car family..the wife drives drops the kids off then does a few runs a day ....we got a new Lexus hybrid & it is 100% on the books which means we can claim all the GST back plus computer & phone connection etc plus use it for the odd short private run ...really the ATO are on the loosing side as the small amount of GST collected will take years to make up for the GST refund on the car alone ...its surprising more families hav''nt clicked onto this as its a great way to get 2nd car expenses tax deductible & with depreciation etc the UBER car will always run at a loss so no tax payed ...


This is exactly why I started it. Uber negative gearing for my luxury Land Cruiser.
Nowadays I drive a bomb, but amended my docs to uber, so get away with it and I lease cars so couldn't give a stuff.

People don't even begin to recognise the tax benefits you can get with Uber. It is actually incredible.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Too old to get a job in senior managmemt

So Uber driving in between casual and contract work if I can get it to help the bills , go on vacations and give me something to do 

If I manage to get a decent full time job then may just Uber on weekends or when I feel like it


----------



## slogginmygutsout (Feb 25, 2017)

whocareaboutPAX said:


> This is exactly why I started it. Uber negative gearing for my luxury Land Cruiser.
> Nowadays I drive a bomb, but amended my docs to uber, so get away with it and I lease cars so couldn't give a stuff.
> 
> People don't even begin to recognise the tax benefits you can get with Uber. It is actually incredible.


Phew, I knew there had to be logical reason I am doing this


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Taken from an actual Uber ad!


Is he just ripping his money up?
Or just received his taxi license compo?


----------



## Adam Dodds (Nov 11, 2016)

Saving up for some house renos


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Saving up to pay my GST bill from driving with Uber.


----------



## Uber_Ghost_Car (Feb 20, 2017)

whocareaboutPAX said:


> This is exactly why I started it. Uber negative gearing for my luxury Land Cruiser.
> Nowadays I drive a bomb, but amended my docs to uber, so get away with it and I lease cars so couldn't give a stuff.
> 
> People don't even begin to recognise the tax benefits you can get with Uber. It is actually incredible.


Did you lease a land cruiser for Uber purposes to gain gst credits and are now using a cheap vehicle instead ?


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

whocareaboutPAX said:


> This is exactly why I started it. Uber negative gearing for my luxury Land Cruiser.
> Nowadays I drive a bomb, but amended my docs to uber, so get away with it and I lease cars so couldn't give a stuff.
> 
> People don't even begin to recognise the tax benefits you can get with Uber. It is actually incredible.


How does that work? You can only claim the portion that is being used for Uber. In your case it sounds like less than 10%. The only way you could get a benefit is from lying about the amount of business use.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

CoolAnt said:


> How does that work? You can only claim the portion that is being used for Uber. In your case it sounds like less than 10%. The only way you could get a benefit is from lying about the amount of business use.


Indeed. He's no stranger to tax fraud.


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> How does that work? You can only claim the portion that is being used for Uber. In your case it sounds like less than 10%. The only way you could get a benefit is from* lying about the amount of business use.*


Gee. How did you figure that one out?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

whocareaboutPAX said:


> This is exactly why I started it. Uber negative gearing for my luxury Land Cruiser.
> Nowadays I drive a bomb, but amended my docs to uber, so get away with it and I lease cars so couldn't give a stuff.
> 
> People don't even begin to recognise the tax benefits you can get with Uber. It is actually incredible.


You don't need an accountant, you need a lawyer.


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> You don't need an accountant, you need a lawyer.


Uber negative gearing is amazing, you should try it..


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

whocareaboutPAX said:


> Uber negative gearing is amazing, you should try it..


There's no guarantee that you'll be able to offset losses against other income unless you pass one of the ATOs tests.


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> There's no guarantee that you'll be able to offset losses against other income unless you pass one of the ATOs tests.


$400 a week isn't exactly difficult


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

whocareaboutPAX said:


> $400 a week isn't exactly difficult


No, it's not difficult, but someone who does a few hours here and there every other week or does it for a few months and calls it quits (very common) is unlikely to pass any of the tests.


----------



## Mr Fetch It (Jan 29, 2017)

CoolAnt said:


> How does that work? You can only claim the portion that is being used for Uber. In your case it sounds like less than 10%. The only way you could get a benefit is from lying about the amount of business use.


An australian lying on their tax return? Never!

I am shocked and appalled!

RIP Kerry Packer


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I hanker for the days when people strove to be honest with clients and the tax authorities even if they occasionally fell short.


----------



## Mr Fetch It (Jan 29, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I hanker for the days when people strove to be honest with clients and the tax authorities even if they occasionally fell short.


When the Christandbuggery was that?

Oh wait I know, when australian companies were protected by our government, when our taxes went to good schools for our kids, when we had full employment and a single job could feed a family and our pollies had the same wages as a teacher. When those things happen, I'll be glad to pay full tax, until then, they can get stuffed.


----------



## HumungousDill (May 23, 2016)

So that I can buy a replacement car when I have trashed this one.


----------



## UberX.illegal? (Nov 12, 2014)

bazz61 said:


> we are a 2 car family..the wife drives drops the kids off then does a few runs a day ....we got a new Lexus hybrid & it is 100% on the books which means we can claim all the GST back plus computer & phone connection etc plus use it for the odd short private run ...really the ATO are on the loosing side as the small amount of GST collected will take years to make up for the GST refund on the car alone ...its surprising more families hav''nt clicked onto this as its a great way to get 2nd car expenses tax deductible & with depreciation etc the UBER car will always run at a loss so no tax payed ...


And you will also be liable to pay GST on sale amount of your Lexus


----------

